# MAC - Cool Heat Swatches- Jun 08



## MAC_Whore (Apr 2, 2008)

Place all your *Cool Heat* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.

Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.








This thread is for pictures only - please keep all chatter and questions within the Cool Heat discussion thread. 
For official product images, release dates and other information, please refer to the Cool Heat colour story thread.


----------



## erine1881 (May 24, 2008)

*Re: Cool Heat Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *newagetomatoz* 

 
_erine, I'm sorry, but I can't seem to find where you posted the swatches! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Help, please? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
here ya go!




http://i301.photobucket.com/albums/n...IMG_0205-1.jpg


----------



## erine1881 (May 28, 2008)

*Re: Cool Heat Discussion*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xoleaxo* 

 
_how does warm chill compare to swimming or you're fresh? what about gulf stream compared to steamy?_

 
warm chill is a soft, seafoam green, while swimming is a bright yellow-green, and you're fresh is a pistachio-lime green.


----------



## tinkerbelle2001 (May 29, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Cool Heat - June 08*

I've received my Cool Heat eyeshadows today!!

Here they are! Will try to swatch & compare them tomorrow!

*Blue Flame*




*Climate Blue*




*Cool Heat*




*Gulf Stream*




*Solar White*




*WarmChill*




*Warming Trend*


----------



## Mien (May 30, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Cool Heat - June 08*

I love these Slimshines!






I'm sorry but that's the only pic I have of High 90's, I've send it to a girl on Specktra who doesn't how it yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

























I'll be getting in blue flame e/s and tropic glow slimshine shortly, and will also make some swatches of those two.


----------



## tinkerbelle2001 (May 30, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Cool Heat - June 08*

I've taken pictures of some swatches, more to follow later today! I will try to compare with other colors.....


----------



## mezzamy (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Cool Heat - June 08*


----------



## Mien (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Cool Heat - June 08*


























I'll see if I can do some more comparion tomorrow,  maybe Naval Blue p/g and Bell-Bottom Blue p/g. Any requests? I've got quite a few blue's, so just try me =)


----------



## tinkerbelle2001 (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Cool Heat - June 08*

All the swatches are made with Paint Pot Soft Ochre as a base......


----------



## Mien (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Cool Heat - June 08*

Another swatch of Tropic Glow wich shows thecolour a lot better, because someone commented it looked orange: it's really raspberry pink. Applied a bit heavier and taken in day light.


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Cool Heat - June 08*


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Cool Heat - June 08*

Everything is labelled on the pic. Sorry the swatches look so stupid, my cam sucks at swatches apparently!
Click the pics to make em bigger. Oh, and names are abbreviated. WC- warm chill, wt- warming trend, cb-climate blue, bf- blue flame, sw- solar white, ch- cool heat, gsss- gentle simmer slimshine, swss- swelter, tg- tropical glow, h9- high 90s, bd- by degrees etc etc


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Cool Heat - June 08*


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Cool Heat - June 08*

There are *Erine1881's swatches*, I just copied them from the CH thread to move them here


----------



## Marberry (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Cool Heat - June 08*


----------



## Marberry (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Cool Heat - June 08*

Cool Heat:


----------



## neezer (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Cool Heat - June 08*








L to R: Cool Heat, Climate Blue, Warming Trend, Warm Chill, Blue Flame











BIG T VS COOL HEAT






Flashtrack, Blue Flame, Deep Truth


----------



## neezer (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Cool Heat - June 08*







Warm Chill, Aquavert, Warm Chill


----------



## Marberry (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Cool Heat - June 08*

In real life they are so much better then on my hand on photos...

Top: Solar White, Warming Trend, Warm Chill
Bottom: Blue Flame, Cool Heat, Gulf Stream









Tropical Glow


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Cool Heat - June 08*

Swatches on NC-44 skin *clickable pics*

Natural light




With Flash




High 90's slimshine




Swelter slimshine




By Degrees slimshine




Gentle Simmer


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 12, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Cool Heat - June 08*

Gulf Stream ES over various bases: 







1 = Royal Wink Fluidline
2 = Minted Eye Kohl
3 = Hyacinth Eye Kohl
4 = Jealous Kohl Power
5 = Aqualine LLL
6 = Shade Fluidline
7 = Delft Paint Pot
8 = Sea Me Shadestick
9 = Fascinating Eye Kohl
10=Primer Potion
11=Sharkskin Shadestick
12=Beige-ing Shadestick
13=Corn Shadestick
14=Moss Scape Paint Pot

Additional Images: 

(Heavy Flash)





(Daylight)


----------



## jenntoz (Jun 12, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Cool Heat - June 08*

All Clickable Thumbnails!!!

left to right...
Solar White, Warming Trend, Warm Chill, Cool Heat, Blue Flame, Climate Blue
Bathroom lighting



Outdoor lighting



cool heat, blue flame, climate blue



solar white, warming trend, warm chill



Next 3 pics... over bases.
Left side...warming trend over cashflow paintpot.
middle rollicking paintpot base...has cool heat on top & warm chill on bottom(you can see just the rollickin in between
Right Lucky Jade shadestick...top is just s/s & the bottom & has Warm Chill oove it on the bottom part
Outside direct sunlight



Outside in shade



Bathroom lighting



Next 3 pics are Climate Blue over Gracious Me shadestick(left) and Royal Hue shadestick(on left)
I LOVE IT over Gracious Me!!!
Outside direct sun



Outside shade



Indoor bathroom lighting


----------



## jenntoz (Jun 12, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Cool Heat - June 08*

Click to Enlarge!!!

Slimshines!
left to right...High 90s, Swelter & Tropic Glow

Indoor by window



Outdoor lighting



Indoor bathroom lighting


----------



## dominichulinda (Jun 12, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Cool Heat - June 08*


----------



## damsel (Jun 12, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Cool Heat - June 08*

the haul:


----------



## concertina (Jun 12, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Cool Heat - June 08*

Swatched on NC 15/20 skin

Cool Heat, Gulf Stream, Warm Chill, Warming Trend - No flash, natural light





Warming Trend, Warm Chill, Cool Heat, Gulf Stream - no flash, natural light


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jun 12, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Cool Heat - June 08*

All swatches on NW15 skin with Bare Canvas paint as a base.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 12, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Cool Heat - June 08*

High 90's Slimshine on NW15ish in natural light:

On bare lips:





Subculture l/l + High 90's:





Subculture l/l + High 90's + Pink Grapefruit:


----------



## suggrr (Jun 13, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Cool Heat - June 08*

I did some swatches today, particularly looking to see if I had anything close to Gulf Stream.  I'm NW 15, my hands are dry so some colors didn't adhere well, and I tried not to pick up too much product (which accounts for the sheerness of some colors.)

Cloudy filtered sunlight:





Indoors:





Slimshines (sorry for the paint pot fleck):


----------



## blinkymei (Jun 13, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Cool Heat - June 08*

I think my coloring changed due to summer, so I don't know what shade I am now, I'm Asian if that helps. Here are some swatches on naked skin (without a base) for your viewing pleasure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








High 90s was swatched twice at two places next to each other. Each eyeshadow was swatched 3 times except for warm chill (swatched 5x), which was still hard to see on my skin. Look at how Solar White glows and how bright the royal/purple blue Climate Blue is. Warming Trend is pretty too: a light brown/tanish color. Gulf Stream is a lot greener and less shimmery compared to Shimmermoss. I really like the metallic and vp texture of Blue Flame. I like all of the eyeshadows except for Warm Chill...haha, but it might be because there's no base. The pictures are a little washed out, but the actual shadows and slimshines are very pretty.




http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/l...DSC01319-1.jpg
Please excuse the large vein 
http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/l...DSC01327-1.jpg


----------



## jenntoz (Jun 13, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Cool Heat - June 08*

Slimshines on my lips!
Compared side by side to my naked lips
Tropic Glow, Swelter & High 90s( in that order)
All clickable to enlarge!


----------



## winterwonder (Jun 13, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Cool Heat - June 08*

All swatches over NW20 concealer, natural light


----------



## dominichulinda (Jun 13, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Cool Heat - June 08*


----------



## CaliCosmetics (Jun 13, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Cool Heat - June 08*





Slimshines with Flash, top to bottom left to right: Swelter, By Degrees, Gentle Simmer, and Tropic Glow




Slimshines- no flash




Shadows with Flash, top to bottom left to right: Warming Trend, Climate Blue, Cool Heat, Solar White, Gulf Stream, Warm Chill, and Blue Flame.




Entire collection flash




Entire Collection


----------



## vcanady (Jun 13, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Cool Heat - June 08*





All done over UDPP
TOP: Cool Heat, Warm Chill
Bottom: Solar White, Gulf Stream, Blue Flame





Left: Warm Chill
Right: Warm Chill over Greenstroke Paint Pot





High 90's Slimshine


----------



## dollparts (Jun 14, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Cool Heat - June 08*

MAC warm chill as colour wash 

hope this helps!


----------



## StephsCl (Jun 14, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Cool Heat - June 08*

Swatched on NC30


----------



## Tinkerbell_dk (Jun 14, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Cool Heat - June 08*

*COOL HEAT*





*CLIMATE BLUE*


----------



## dominichulinda (Jun 14, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Cool Heat - June 08*


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Cool Heat - June 08*

Slimshines:










From lid to brow:


----------



## justlouise (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Cool Heat - June 08*


----------



## xbrookecorex (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Cool Heat - June 08*






Top: Aquavert, Warm Chill (not dupes!)
Bottom: Cloudbound (Pandemonium quad), Solar White (more yellow/gold! not dupes either!)


----------



## makeupMOMMA (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Cool Heat - June 08*


----------



## lizsybarite (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Cool Heat - June 08*


----------



## blindpassion (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Cool Heat - June 08*

Cool Heat e/s. Its not the best quality, ill try again tomorrow.


----------



## Distinque (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Cool Heat - June 08*

http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a2...tebluecopy.jpg

http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a2...e/coolgulf.jpg






Here are some comparisions of some of the Cool Heat eyeshadows to other LE eyeshadows from before.

All of these were taken with flash over UDPP

Hope this helps!


----------



## HockeyChick04 (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Cool Heat - June 08*

Cool Heat shadows... Slimshines to come later.

Top: Warm Chill, Gulf Stream
Bottom: Cool Heat, Climate Blue





Comparison of Warm Chill & Aquavert. Look almost identical in the pan but Warm Chill is definitely more golden. 





Comparison of Cool Heat, UD Flipside, and Gulf Stream. Cool Heat is a deeper blue than Flipside. Gulf Stream and Flipside look fairly similar on my skin and I am an NC15.


----------



## marciehelene (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Cool Heat - June 08*





sorry they're not out more. they were getting all over my scarf. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













for reference


----------



## darkishstar (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Cool Heat - June 08*

All taken in Natural Light.




Solar White




Warm Chill




Climate Blue





Solar White, Warm Chill, Climate Blue


----------



## Moxy (Jun 28, 2008)

Aaaah my fave collection this year! (soz for bad light)

Warm Chill, Gulf Stream, Blue Flame, Cool Heat








































Gulf stream on the outer eyelid (Beautiful Iris on the inner half, darn it looked sweet, I wish my phone wasnt so shite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## magi (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## Schoko-Addict (Jul 4, 2008)




----------



## geeko (Jul 5, 2008)

Pic of solar white eyeshadow and comparison swatch of it with vanilla pigment
IMHO, it's very similar to vanilla pigment jus that vanilla pigment has more pink in it.
Although solar white looks pinkish in the pan, it applies more of a soft whitish gold on the eye..


----------



## mezzamy (Jul 6, 2008)




----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Jul 8, 2008)

Top L-R - Solar White, Warming Trend and Climate Blue
Bottom L-R - Blue Flame, Warm Chill and Gulf Stream






Top L-R - Solar White, Warming Trend and Climate Blue
Bottom L-R - Blue Flame, Warm Chill and Gulf Stream






Tropic Glow Slimshine

All swatched on nw20 skin


----------



## mmc5 (Jul 9, 2008)

Warm Chill looked washed out, the top pic is best.  I couldn't get the shimmer in the e/s to show (lighting was terrible today) and Cool Heat looks more blue here and is actually green irl.  HTH anyway.  

ALL CLICKABLE THUMBNAILS


----------



## Schnurbseltini (Jul 9, 2008)

http://i219.photobucket.com/albums/c...DSC_0048-6.jpg


----------



## Schoko-Addict (Jul 11, 2008)

comparison swatches:











Newly Minted ist gelbstichiger als Gulf Stream.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jul 11, 2008)

My depotted CH shadows:

No Flash:





Flash:





Comparisons: Over Painterly p/p and NC35










hth!


----------



## Schnurbseltini (Jul 11, 2008)




----------



## Patricia (Jul 15, 2008)

Gentle Simmer and By Degrees


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 24, 2008)

e/s






Tropic glow & High 90s slimshines


----------



## lara (Aug 6, 2008)

*Cool Heat*





*Swelter*





*Tropic Glow*


----------

